# More On Switches....



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

CatDaddy and topdj and....,
I've been trying to find out the manufacturer of the SnowBear switch. I found out that Cole Hersee is the manufacturer of the battery cut-off switch that has the same handle as the SnowBear switch, but I can't find the SnowBear switch in the Cole Hersee website catalog.
HOWEVER, in the new products section, I found a neat motor-reversing solenoid. It really looks good in the picture, it is compact, with 4 big terminals and 2 small terminals(part # 24450). If the price is right, this is not a bad way to go(for me), I already have the SPST switch, and my tractor is already wired for all this.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up Willie!

-=A=-

p.s. I'm glad you don't let others "get your goat" any more about your machine & it's usage. Variety is the spice... and all that.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

well how much?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

How much?
In the photo, this compact dual solenoid looks like a $14 item. I really don't know who to call to find out the price. Who would stock such an item? It doesn't really have an automotive use. I suppose I can start by calling Cole Hersee(if I can find a phone number). But, if I get them on the phone, I'll first ask then if they make the SnowBear switch(this switch looks like it should cost $18).


----------



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't know if the sell to the public but here's one place:
http://www.instrumentsales.com/colehersee.htm


----------

